#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   problem beim wasserlassen >

## tonyy

hallo, 
hatte vor gut 2 wochen einen harnwegsinfekt gehabt, die urinprobe sowie  harnabstrich waren aber negativ bzw. sauber. hab nach einer 10 tägigen antibiotika  kur (doxy-ct 200) keinerlei beschwerden gehabt. aber seit 2 tagen habe ich  schwierigkeiten beim wasserlassen ( obwohl ich "muss" kann ich nur spät  urinieren und brauch sehr lange dabei). ich war heute beim urologen und  er meinte das es normal sei, dass man nach einer infektion einige tage  solche beschwerden hat, aber mir kommt es nicht wirklich normal vor. 
bräuchte bitte einen tipp oder einen ratschlag, gibt es evtl. rezeptfreie medikamente oder andere hausmittel die mir die ganze sache erleichtern? 
würde mich auf eine antwort sehr freuen, LG

----------


## urologiker

Hallo und willkommen, 
manchmal ist ein wenig Geduld gefragt. Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass es eine Zeit braucht bis das Wasserlassen wieder normal erscheint. Wenn es Anfang nächster Woche noch deutliche oder gar zunehmende Probleme gibt solltest du dich wiedervorstellen, 
gruss, logiker

----------


## tonyy

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort! 
es beruhigt mich auf jeden fall das sie erwähnen das es nicht ungewöhnlich ist.
ich hatte in der zeit der infektion bei der apotheke bärentraubenblätterkapseln gekauft. soll ich die kapseln noch weiterhin einnehmen, würde es eine effizienz der besserung bringen?

----------


## urologiker

nein.

----------

